# Someone is going to learn the expensive way.



## Aristo (Jan 21, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321299400450?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 21, 2014)

Yep. With shipping, that's over $32 pound. But they _look_ so pretty!

Dave


----------



## cmiller92 (Jan 21, 2014)

You have got to LOVE the flash platting, makes it look sooooo shiny. :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2014)

This one looks quite interesting too....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Refine-at-home-Portable-System-with-air-purification-for-Scrap-Gold-recovery/141108487250?_trksid=p2047675.m2109&_trkparms=aid%3D555012%26algo%3DPW.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D389%26meid%3D4304138201665890823%26pid%3D100010%26prg%3D1076%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D11%26sd%3D321299400450%26


----------



## macfixer01 (Jan 22, 2014)

Here's another imminent disappointment. 13 gold-filled watch cases, most heavily worn down to the brass, and someone is bidding $670 on them? What am I missing here?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/14k-12k-10k...ket-Watch-Cases-SCRAP-696-GRAMS-/321297751972

macfixer01


----------



## Palladium (Jan 22, 2014)

17 watch cases from the same seller for $1,075 :shock: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/14k-12k-10k-8k-25-20-10-yr-Gold-Filled-Pocket-Watch-Cases-SCRAP-720-GRAMS-/380771850697?nma=true&si=%252F0%252F5eabr65Uw%252BtVGKyarkESImtc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## cmiller92 (Jan 22, 2014)

Spaceships, I think that even though the system looks a little cool, it is way overpriced, for a LOT less money you could make your own scrubber system at home, probably using items you already have and finding items like the vacuum at a yard sale. And you don't even get the two crack pots. :shock: :lol: 
Like I said, cool enclosed system, but can be made for a LOT less.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 23, 2014)

I must admit it caught my eye because I was working out how he had put it together 8)


----------



## cmiller92 (Jan 23, 2014)

Well if you try this method post some pictures of it, I’m sure a little reverse engineering would be easy from the post. 8)


----------



## user 12009 (Jan 29, 2014)

spaceships said:


> This one looks quite interesting too....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Refine-at-home-Portable-System-with-air-purification-for-Scrap-Gold-recovery/141108487250?_trksid=p2047675.m2109&_trkparms=aid%3D555012%26algo%3DPW.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D389%26meid%3D4304138201665890823%26pid%3D100010%26prg%3D1076%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D11%26sd%3D321299400450%26


I can cook two dinners and brew a cup of coffee at the same time


----------



## macfixer01 (Feb 5, 2014)

Somebody really overpaid on this auction also:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/191052443425?


----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 6, 2014)

macfixer01 said:


> Somebody really overpaid on this auction also:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/191052443425?


I agree, but it was a couple of really nice boards. HP fully gold plated boards.

Göran


----------

